# Annex to annex to historic ramblings:



## zebedee (Dec 19, 2010)

I have to eat humble pie! The passage of 50 years has blurred my memory more than I thought. Stuart (sic) Island was/is really Stewart Island: it is not circular as I had thought, the "vee"-shaped inlet opens out to the North West and not to the South. There really was a storm warning which caused our retreat to a safe anchorage but there was quite a lot of land available to prevent our doing any Antarctic exploring. Googling "Stuart Island" revealed my errors. Please accept my apologies for this: I should have checked before posting, but the rest of the anecdote IS true.(Ouch)
Lionel.


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

zebedee said:


> I have to eat humble pie! The passage of 50 years has blurred my memory more than I thought. Stuart (sic) Island was/is really Stewart Island: it is not circular as I had thought, the "vee"-shaped inlet opens out to the North West and not to the South. There really was a storm warning which caused our retreat to a safe anchorage but there was quite a lot of land available to prevent our doing any Antarctic exploring. Googling "Stuart Island" revealed my errors. Please accept my apologies for this: I should have checked before posting, but the rest of the anecdote IS true.(Ouch)
> Lionel.


Well, at least this goes a long way to proving that you did not lie about your age!! (Jester)


----------

